# OMFG reported to the RSPCA for muddy field!!



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

W T ROYAL F???

are they kidding me?
I have not rung them yet. just found the note on the gate. We have three horses on five acres and i have 'sacraficed' the smaller field for the winter. and yes it looks like **** but we just had a week of heavy rain. yes its all mud. They get hayed twice a day. large amounts. i do not adlib because they are all VERY good doers. I am not moving them to the other field (when this one will be rolled and reseeded) and the rotate. not that its ANY of their business. Are they kidding me? This is a welfare issue? seriously?

to make matters worse, the handwriting is terrible, but it almost seems like the inspector was just in the area and decided we are cruel

I am so angry i have just thrown up.

OMG

help


----------



## tallyho! (14 January 2011)

Sorry to hear that you threw up.

That made me laugh!!!!! RSPCA are worried about a muddy field and yet won't help out starving neglected ponies up and down the country??? 

Ring them and say you'd like to report harrassment.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (14 January 2011)

Calm down, it won't be an issue - unless, of course, your horses are all ribs and haven't got any water! I'm amazed that the RSPCA are looking at you when they can't be drawn to real welfare cases.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (14 January 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Ring them and say you'd like to report harrassment.
		
Click to expand...

Tee hee!


----------



## miss_bird (14 January 2011)

Ring them not that they will probably ever get back to you and you will be on hold for ever.
Does make you wonder why they waste the public money on horses that are obviously well looked after so they are standing in mud, show me a field that is not like that at the moment


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

oh no horses have plenty of water. at top of field and they are very good doers. hense the not adlib (but plenty for their needs) hay. 

Where do i stand with this?

I just cant believe it. the perfect end to the shittiest week from hell.

I cant believe it. Mud? seriously? 

can i chew their ears off? do i even have to ring them? i fear i may be very RUDE. this 'inspector' type person clearly knows nothing about keeping horses

and like hell im going to invite them on to my property, i feel violated.


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

miss_bird said:



			they are standing in mud, show me a field that is not like that at the moment
		
Click to expand...

thank you!

many fields look like this. we are on clay.

I plan to move them in six weeks. yes the field is trashed. but i cant lose both fields. I hate that they are on the mud. but they do have the shelter to go into if they choose, which they normally dont.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (14 January 2011)

Sorry, I was joking about the water. I wouldn't worry if I were you. What did their note say? Did they ask you to contact them? If they want to inspect your property it will be bl****in obvious that your horses are well cared for. I'd suggest to them politely that they should be looking at real welfare cases. Honestly, don't worry!


----------



## TGM (14 January 2011)

Are you sure the note is really from the RSPCA?  And not from some local busybody pretending to be them?  What did the note say exactly?


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

Slightly Foxed said:



			Sorry, I was joking about the water. I wouldn't worry if I were you. What did their note say? Did they ask you to contact them? If they want to inspect your property it will be bl****in obvious that your horses are well cared for. I'd suggest to them politely that they should be looking at real welfare cases. Honestly, don't worry!
		
Click to expand...

sorry  i am a bit upset thats all. i didnt even realise it was a joke

any way cant horses drink form mud puddles? 

they said to ring, i only just got it. i wont be ringing until i calm down.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (14 January 2011)

TGM said:



			Are you sure the note is really from the RSPCA?  And not from some local busybody pretending to be them?  What did the note say exactly?
		
Click to expand...

That's a possibility. Is the RSPCA in the habit of leaving notes on people's gates... I have no idea. Have you upset anyone recently?


----------



## miss_bird (14 January 2011)

Dont worry it happened to my friend the other year and when the eventually did come out, all the ponies (4 of them on 3 acres) were well cover and happy, all the RSPCA could come out with was the round haylage feeder was in the mud, well it darn well would be because where ever you put it the horses will be treading around it to eat the haylage.
The stupidity of some of the inspectors amazes me.
Do ring them, invite them out, and be polite, you are in the right and have the knowledge to run rings around them.
Yes RSPCA do leave their notes on the gate for the owner to find, then if owner does not ring they go back out to check and see of the note has gone and they belive that means the owner has been to the animals


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

TGM said:



			Are you sure the note is really from the RSPCA?  And not from some local busybody pretending to be them?  What did the note say exactly?
		
Click to expand...

It has their symbol on it

and we have been given an inspectors number

all it says is the area and referance three horses, muddy.

The rest of the note except the date is pre printed.


----------



## NeverSayNever (14 January 2011)

is there anywhere at all in the UK right now lucky enough to have turnout that ISNT muddy


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

i guess someone rang them? 

i hate this.

hate hate hate hate hate it.


----------



## Kao (14 January 2011)

Don't worry too much about it.
Though, I had a card put through my door, someone trespassing on my garden and then actually was followed up the next week.
I kept a small (11hh) pony in my garden (plenty big enough, I actually thought I'd lost him a few times in the trees) because we lost our grazing and couldn't afford to keep him in livery, he was also a rescue and we had way, way too much grass in our garden. He was in perfect condition when he was reported by our neighbour who isn't keen on us for some reason.
We had appropriate fencing, he had ad-lib hay and access to fresh water.

The RSPCA are a joke IMO and need to sort out horses in REAL need rather than well kept, happy, healthy horses with caring owners.


----------



## adamntitch (14 January 2011)

lol just tell them where to go they cant legaly go into your field anyway and you dont have to let them on your land there realy just people with a uniform nothing specil


----------



## horsey mad matt (14 January 2011)

how rediculous, they don't bother about cows being in muddy fields whats the difference, i'm sorry but if it has rained then there is going to be mud, stupid person!!!! another story about the RSPCA ... a staff near us was found running around loose a lady at the hairdressers took it in but couldn't keep cos she had it owners didn't want it back she pghoned the RSPCA and they said let it get run over then the vets will look after it


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

they are a real joke arnt they

i am scared though (even though i know my neds are well taken care of) that they might bring about some legal action if i dont let them on the property.

Maybe it is some busybody

one of the very elderly neighbors to the field keeps yelling over about how the horses are doing in the mud. wonder if its her?

its disgusting. people are disgusting. 

go chase real cruelty


----------



## Paint Me Proud (14 January 2011)

Alpha mare - the RSPCA have NO legal powers to enter your property without your say so. 
You are 100% within your right to refuse them entry. If they want sot enter they will have to bring a police officer with them next time.

Dont feel bullied by them, they have very little power and if you are doing nothing wrong (like people have said all fields are muddy at the moment) you has nothing to worry about.

Good luck


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (14 January 2011)

Ted likes drinking out of dirty puddles.... weirdy horse!

As for the mud!! Yes our are totally muddy! I had to clip ted feathers off yesterday as the mud was stuck in them so bad, just thought it easier to take them off!!

Just ring them say whatever come, then they wont need to again!! Sounds like someones reported you, think they have a duty to tell you if you have been reported, even if they can see nothings wrong when they have a peek!  

Grrrrr.... What a waste of time and money for them though.


----------



## navaho (14 January 2011)

NeverSayNever said:



			is there anywhere at all in the UK right now lucky enough to have turnout that ISNT muddy 

Click to expand...

Yep, me 

Hope you get it sorted Alphamare, the RSPCA are cr@p to say the least!! I appreciate they do have to respond to complaints, but honestly there time would be so much better spent chasing real crulety cases!!


----------



## fallenangel123 (14 January 2011)

I got reported a few winters ago for a muddy field too. I rang them back and asked if they would like me to use a bucket and sponge to dry it, or perhaps put a roof over the field? The inspector was quite embarrased (sp) and said they had to attend every call. Yeah right! Once they know you are not a spanner they are fine.

 Can understand why you are so upset tho, it's awful to think someone doesn't think you are looking after your horses properly. Have a glass of wine and chill out!


----------



## fidgeuk (14 January 2011)

On Tuesday i rang the RSPCA regarding two horses that had been turned out in the field next to us. 18 months ago the field was ploughed up & now boasts 6 foot tall thistles, stingers & left over rubbish (left behind by a gathering of gypsies - field was ploughed up to stop them living on the landowners field) 

Not only does the field have no grass whatsoever, there is no water available to the ponies & the fencing is inadequate - i have on several occassions had people knock on my door because they have found a loose pony/horse wandering around the A4 (which is a 60MPH road).... scarey  

The ponies come from the gypsy site about 2 miles from us & prior to the field being ploughed up they used the field like they owned it, which they don't!!

So checked field today & there are more ponies in there!! I did explain to RSPCA that there is no water or grazing & i assumed (wrongly) that they would act quite promptly.....  poor animals


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

we do have the other field and it isnt muddy. but if they were on there it would be the same as this one by the end of the winter

and then where would be be

i guess i really dont feel like explaining myself to some busybody (who ever reported us) and some person who should know better (rspca person)


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

fallenangel123 said:



			I got reported a few winters ago for a muddy field too. I rang them back and asked if they would like me to use a bucket and sponge to dry it, or perhaps put a roof over the field? The inspector was quite embarrased (sp) and said they had to attend every call. Yeah right! Once they know you are not a spanner they are fine.

 Can understand why you are so upset tho, it's awful to think someone doesn't think you are looking after your horses properly. Have a glass of wine and chill out!
		
Click to expand...

thank you

cant have wine, on diet and doing well. 

you know the worst part? you can only see half the field. some parts (especially when it hasnt rained for a week solid) are pretty flat and dry. except because of the rain its not as good right now.


----------



## jendie (14 January 2011)

I know it feels horrible but don't worry too much, nothing will come of it. I have a friend who is regularly reported for the state of her pony. He is 35 years old and showing his age - dippy back etc. She has got to know the local inspector and now phones him at the beginning of spring to advise him the pony is still alive and well and that he needn't take note of calls from well meaning but ignorant members of the public who call in to register their distress at seeing such an aged animal. The only suggestion the inspector has made is to put a light rug on said pony so that the passing public are not so offended!!


----------



## Tickles (14 January 2011)

Sympathies.

Have to say though that a passing well-intentioned but ignorant person may have reported them if they couldn't see any grazing and the hay was gone. You can see why they would and it is good that the inspectors *do* follow up reports.

Have a little drink/choccie/deap breath and call them in the day-time. All will be well


----------



## Beccahh (14 January 2011)

:O what were they hoping to see all the horses in lush paddocks? our field is lucky as its on a slope but the field next to us is absolutly trashed and the horses are always covered in mud.
Makes me laugh i called the rspca couple of weeks ago due to some horses in a field in front of me with no shelter or water they have grass but not very much there is also i thin mare in there whos not had a rug on all winter and shes of a fine type also feet are quite overgrown .... havent seen anything off them 
my college course last year made a complaint to them at myerscough college in liverpool that we were forced to go to and the animals were in poor condition inc finding a dead trantula that the tutor hadnt realised despite it having a weeks worth of food chucked in .. we wrote this all down produced pics and guess what the officer said aslong as they have food and water theres nothing they can do 
hope its sorted out soon


----------



## Zebedee (14 January 2011)

I think you're over reacting a tad? Your horses are fine, you know that. An RSPCA inspector sees what are to his eyes at that precise moment in time horses stood in mud with nothing to eat.
There is no need to be either defensive, rude or angry when you phone him. Ask him what his concerns are & then explain. From what you say there is no welfare issue to address. He may want to visit & see the horses with their rugs off. As they're perfectly alright that shouldn't be a problem should it? You may even find you enjoy showing them off to him.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (14 January 2011)

I think they DO have to follow up all calls to them, which must lead to the inspectors feeling embarrased several times a day when they realise it's just some ignorant busybody calling them out on a false errand. Honestly, I know your worried but don't be, they'll see your horses are absolutely fine. It happened to a friend recently, she's got 6 in a muddy field, reported by a busybody neighbour, and the inspectors were so apologetic to her when they saw all her horses fed, fat and happy. Keep your pecker up....and don't worry !!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (14 January 2011)

Inform them that they are a collection of congenital *u** wits,  and then tell them to sod off.  The RSPCA have no right of entry,  unless they are accompanied by a police officer,  or a member of staff from Trading Standards.

If your horses are not in need of veterinary help,  if there's food and water in front of them,  then there is nothing which they can say to you.

Don't answer any questions,  and NEVER justify yourself.

That's it!!

Alec.


----------



## SusieT (14 January 2011)

Agree qith Zebedee..


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Inform them that they are a collection of congenital *u** wits,  and then tell them to sod off.  The RSPCA have no right of entry,  unless they are accompanied by a police officer,  or a member of staff from Trading Standards.

If your horses are not in need of veterinary help,  if there's food and water in front of them,  then there is nothing which they can say to you.

Don't answer any questions,  and NEVER justify yourself.

That's it!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

the only problem with this is that the horses sometimes dont have food in front of their faces. despite being fed over 2% of body weight in haylage. Because they gobble it up pretty quickly. evening haylage is mixed with extra barley straw to slow them down. i cant adlib them because they would be butter balls. one is an 'ex' laminitic! 

but again, this is hardly a problem is it since they are hayed twice a day. and the hay is fed about of big individual troughs so it doesnt get muddy and trampled. there are little bits of grass, but i call it nothing, and they do browse the headrows.

Thank you for your kinds words.

I am really upset by all this.and the main reason i am upset aside from having the week from hell IS because i have done nothing wrong.


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

Zebedee said:



			I think you're over reacting a tad? Your horses are fine, you know that. An RSPCA inspector sees what are to his eyes at that precise moment in time horses stood in mud with nothing to eat.
There is no need to be either defensive, rude or angry when you phone him. Ask him what his concerns are & then explain. From what you say there is no welfare issue to address. He may want to visit & see the horses with their rugs off. As they're perfectly alright that shouldn't be a problem should it? You may even find you enjoy showing them off to him.
		
Click to expand...

I am insulted by the note because i have done nothing wrong. I do not like meddlers or busybodies in my life and i am very upset by being falsely accused. Im sorry if you think i am overreacting but if the worst thing to happen to a person in their life is a hang nail it is still the worst thing to them! i didnt need you to come and **** on my parade. I hope you were trying to be supportive

but i resent that i should have to explain my horse care to anyone. I know i have nothing to hide. but why should i have to show him???


----------



## Zebedee (14 January 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			The RSPCA have no right of entry,  unless they are accompanied by a police officer,  or a member of staff from Trading Standards.

......................if there's food and water in front of them,  then there is nothing which they can say to you.

Don't answer any questions,  and NEVER justify yourself.

That's it!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

In this instance though there wasn't food in front of them. They don't have ad lib hay as they are all very good doers (no problem there at all).

The RSPCA don't have any rights of entry that's true. I just don't see the point of being rude & negative for the sake of it, especially not to someone whose job it is to care.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 January 2011)

OK so here's one way to get them off your back and get them to P!ss off out of your life for ever more.

Just ring them, or write, or whatever. Tell them you are from an "ethnic minority of the 'no fixed abode' variation" (get it???!!!) and that you feel you've been picked on by them for being of such "ethnicity". Seriously.

Tell them that you feel so violated that you will sue the blimmin pants off of them for picking on you because you're from a mobile ethnic community - that should ring the bells with them that its OK to do sweet FA about your poor horses coz its what they do with every other situation where horses are "mistreated" by, dare one say, it, the "mobile" community. 

If you tell them you're one yourself, hey presto, they'll leave you alone! Logical innit?


----------



## Zebedee (14 January 2011)

Alphamare said:



			I am insulted by the note because i have done nothing wrong. I do not like meddlers or busybodies in my life and i am very upset by being falsely accused. Im sorry if you think i am overreacting but if the worst thing to happen to a person in their life is a hang nail it is still the worst thing to them! i didnt need you to come and **** on my parade. I hope you were trying to be supportive

but i resent that i should have to explain my horse care to anyone. I know i have nothing to hide. but why should i have to show him???
		
Click to expand...

Out of politeness?

I've had something very similar happen in the past. Note left on gate, horses out 24/7. I rang the number, had a chat, inspector satisifed that I knew what I was doing, end of, no worries. He didn't even take up my invitation to visit.

Better for people to check these things out that ignore them don't you think?

Just because 99% of horse kept as you describe are perfectly alright, doesn't mean the 1% that aren't don't need people to check up on them, & as I'm sure you'll agree those 1% need all the help they can get.

(Yes I was being supportive - by advising you not to get so wound up & upset about it. it really isn't a big deal !)


----------



## Achinghips (14 January 2011)

how deep is the mud then?


----------



## fleabittengrey (14 January 2011)

As much as it can be infuriating, frustrating and feel insulting I agree with the above "Better for people to check these things out that ignore them don't you think?" - how many times do we say when something truly terrible crops up (Spindles Farm) Why didn't anyone report it before?

I have 8 little fat dartmoor/exmoor/welsh ponies living out on free run of 6 fields with gates between open which gives them roughly 29 acres of grass which is on the generous side of ample - however when it snowed, I gave out supplementary hay along the fence line to our storage barn, which was at the bottom of a 2 acre paddock. Of course now anyone goes to get hayledge out of the barn, the little fatties all stand at the fence looking pleading - someone in the next door property, which is a farm converted into numerous townie flats etc - got very concerned that we had so many ponies in a small muddy space and so I took them on a lovely walk around the 29 acres to show them where the lazy little things COULD go if they weren't fixated on the sight of hayledge!


----------



## Adeer (14 January 2011)

Don't worry about it! All complaints to the RSPCA made by the general public have to be followed up. The inspector will leave a card to say that he has visited-this is done as a matter of courtesy. Inspectors know there is nothing that can be done about muddy fields at this time of year. The original caller would probably have said that they would like to know the outcome of the complaint and the Inspector has to phone them back to advise he has visited and what action (if any has been taken).    
I know it sounds as if I am supporting the RSPCA but I do know how they operate. Having said all that there are loads of things that they do do wrong!


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

Achinghips said:



			how deep is the mud then?

Click to expand...

At the moment after all the rain we have had? hoof deep. maybe a little worse in the worse spots and a little better in the better spots.

When there hasnt been rain or its frosty only hoof deep or better in the very worst spots and the rest is fine.


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

Adeer said:



			Don't worry about it! All complaints to the RSPCA made by the general public have to be followed up. The inspector will leave a card to say that he has visited-this is done as a matter of courtesy. Inspectors know there is nothing that can be done about muddy fields at this time of year. The original caller would probably have said that they would like to know the outcome of the complaint and the Inspector has to phone them back to advise he has visited and what action (if any has been taken).    
I know it sounds as if I am supporting the RSPCA but I do know how they operate. Having said all that there are loads of things that they do do wrong!
		
Click to expand...

im guessing they wont tell me who is the nosy busybody. 

I am sure they are just doing their job, but the fact that someone reported us for mud?

you cant even see half the field from the gate. Even if they hadnt finished all their haylage yet no one would be able to see it as the troughs are on the flattest dryest bit!


----------



## Adeer (14 January 2011)

No, I'm afraid they won't tell you who the original caller was. Everything the caller tells them is in confidence. Just forget about it over the weekend. It really is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (14 January 2011)

Zebedee said:



			Out of politeness?

I've had something very similar happen in the past. Note left on gate, horses out 24/7. I rang the number, had a chat, inspector satisifed that I knew what I was doing, end of, no worries. He didn't even take up my invitation to visit.

Better for people to check these things out that ignore them don't you think?

Just because 99% of horse kept as you describe are perfectly alright, doesn't mean the 1% that aren't don't need people to check up on them, & as I'm sure you'll agree those 1% need all the help they can get.

(Yes I was being supportive - by advising you not to get so wound up & upset about it. it really isn't a big deal !)
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. As upsetting as it is for you, you know your horses are cared for so have nothing to worry about. I'd rather that they checked on horses they had concern over (he does not know your horses have hay etc) Than for any animal to suffer because they don't check up on them. From the RSPCA inspectors point of view he has just seen your horses with no feed, no grass (or not much as stated by you) and he obviously wants to know that someone is caring for and feeding these horses. He has no idea that you are. When he knows that will be that.


----------



## solly3066 (14 January 2011)

Big Hugs!

Try not to worry (easier said I know!); my field looks exactly the same!  Its clay, we've had loads of rain and my boys are in a sectioned off smaller paddock with a large bale of hay...and yes, all around the bale its a quagmire!

Do they mind?  No.  Are they happy? yes.

If someone has complained then the RSPCA do have a duty to follow it up, no matter what.  I'd be inclined to give them a call and sort it. You've nothing to worry about


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

I have called the centre and i am waiting for a reply back. 

I hate this 

I feel like a criminal and i am just a nice person who does everything she can for her horses.


----------



## Zebedee (14 January 2011)

Alphamare said:



			I am just a nice person who does everything she can for her horses.
		
Click to expand...

Once you have had a nice,civilised, polite conversation with the inspector he will know that


----------



## mik (14 January 2011)

Big hug, hope it is all sorted.


----------



## paulineh (14 January 2011)

Let the RSPCA come and see your horses just to satisfy them and then put a big notice up saying that it is no good reporting me as the RSPCA already know and are happy with the situation.

If the person who reported you see it hopefully they will be happy.

I have a friend who has 3 footpaths running through her fields (2.5 acres)and because of the rain and the fact that the river runs next to her fields too her horses do not access to the fields they have field shelters with corals around them. They are fed 2 good feeds a day and adlib hay, BUT people still report her. The horses are in very good condition well rugged and well fed.

Some people just think it is their duty to report people


----------



## Echo Bravo (14 January 2011)

Zebedee. I think any horse owner that looks after their horses well, that gets a notice from RSPCA would be bloody upset, these people know very littleabout each animal,and lets face it after the heavy snow falls and now heavy rain, those of us that have restricted grazing have seen said paddocks turn into mudbaths and yes I think you will find they are fed hay or haylage, while they are out during the day. I take it your horses have hovershoes, so they don't churn up your paddocks


----------



## YorksG (14 January 2011)

Just to reiterate, the RSPCA have no right of entry to your property, even when accompanied by the police. For an inspector to visit and leave a note about mud is ridiculous and shows that they have no knowledge about horses. If they left a note because they had concerns about the state of the horses, with regard to weight/condition scoring that would be a true concern about welfare. Any one with any knowledge would have informed the original complainer that fields are muddy in winter. Also be careful when ringing them, make sure you are not ringing on their premium rate number, thus giving them more funds while dealing with a spurious complaint.


----------



## Berpisc (14 January 2011)

^ As above.  Keep caring for your horses, keep a diplomatic head on (this may well be difficult but is well worth the effort) and remember that some people will sh"t stir whoever you are.  Rise above them.


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

Thank you very much for the kind words everyone. Nothing like this has ever happened before and i found it all so ridiculous and insulting.

I feel much better and i will be calm and polite when i eventually speak with the officer person. when ever they ring back.

*sigh*


----------



## Dowjones (14 January 2011)

I'm not the only one then!!
My lot are in a field thats not great, but one half is dry enough, just not much grass. They are also fatties and get hayed twice a day.
An inspector came out to me, she seemed a bit unsure about what to say apart from "all animals have a right to dry ground."
I said "its been raining all day, lack of grass just makes the wet ground look less pretty then grassy fields."

That was the end of that. i mean deal with some actual cruelty!!


----------



## riversideeu (14 January 2011)

Poor You, I know exactly how you feel. Years ago I got a note on my gate about my two yearling colts. I had been reported by a spiteful woman who was friends with the welfare officer and she sent a young girl to look who did not know what she was talking about. 
I fed them and gave them hay twice a day at 6am and 6pm and she came at 5pm hence no hay. One yearling who ended up 17.2hh was in a quick growing lean stage but the other was very rounded. 
She said she was worried that they were so hungry they were eating eachother !!!
In fact they were biting eachothers knees and hocks playing to get eachother to drop to the groung like yearling colts do.
The problem is whatever you say sounds like excuses so I decided to fight back. I got my vet out who wrote a lovely letter re their welfare and the way I look after my horses. I sent a copy to the BHS and laminated one and tied it to the gate. No further problems.
Recently my old mare who hates being in was in a yard with an open stable she would not go in even when it rained. Several people were muttering about how cruel I was.
Now at 24 she is in a muddy 5 acre field with her mates all not rugged and is happy and well. Fortunately the field can not be seen from the road as I would probably be in your situation again.
Keep your chin up if you can, you are not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Jenna500 (14 January 2011)

gala said:



			I think they DO have to follow up all calls to them, which must lead to the inspectors feeling embarrased several times a day when they realise it's just some ignorant busybody calling them out on a false errand. Honestly, I know your worried but don't be, they'll see your horses are absolutely fine. It happened to a friend recently, she's got 6 in a muddy field, reported by a busybody neighbour, and the inspectors were so apologetic to her when they saw all her horses fed, fat and happy. Keep your pecker up....and don't worry !!!!
		
Click to expand...

That's me!  (But Gala, love, I've got seven ... I think you've lost count ...)

Anyway, I've had them out twice to me in the past two months.  Problem is, my fields back on to main roads so passing 'well meaning' people can see them. 

The first time, it was about my lower field - the bit by the gate is a bog but what you can't see from the road is that it goes on up around the corner and up the hill in another two acres which aren't too bad.  The inspector rang me (my number's on the gate) and left a message asking me to call him back, but leaving a number which no one ever answered.  It was a Friday, and yes, I was upset and panicking as I didn't know why he was ringing.  He rang back on the following Tuesday, explained that someone had reported them in the mud, but he'd been and seen that they had hay and water and were a good weight (you can see into the second field from a public footpath)

The second time was last week - I turned up at my field to find an RSPCA van there.  A lady this time.  Someone at the other end of my fields had reported that my four horses in the other field (it's about 10 acres) weren't getting fed.  That's probably because they got fed at the other end, which they can't see from the far end, but never mind ... Again, she said she was happy with their condition and was just taking a note of my number to ring me, as RSPCA Officer A had told her they probably belonged to me as the fields adjoin.  

So the first time I was upset, worried and annoyed with someone reporting me when there are horses in much more dire need of help, but the second time I was pretty blase about it all, and if it happens again (which I'm sure it will) I'll just be polite, shake their hand and see them off again.


----------



## Chestnutmare (14 January 2011)

they'd have a field day down in australia if they worry about muddy fields.....they will have lots.....seriously if the animals are all in good nic and have plenty of water and hay....then whats the issue?......


----------



## competitiondiva (14 January 2011)

Can I just say here if someone phoned up the charity and said there are x amount of horses on a patch of land all mud, no grass, no hay, would you not think it may need looking at to check they are getting fed etc (you said you don't provide ablib so there will be points through the day when the horses will be seen without hay)???  Yes if their body conditions are fine, you don't really have anything to worry about, but actually depending on how much mud there is horses/cows/pigs anything requires access to dry lying,  so if your patch is knee deep in mud all over with no access to anything else and they are out 24/7 in it.  Then this is not a suitable environment (AWA).  On the other hand if there is just a muddy area but the horses can move away from it out of the muddiest parts then this is fine.  Think about it a horse stood in wet mud 24/7 with no relief is destined for thrush and other conditions......


----------



## mrussell (14 January 2011)

Hey, ring them and say "sure, pop over but only if you are happy to be filmed for educational purposes"  You then ask a friend to film the lot and pop it on YouTUbe to show all donaters exactly what their money is paying for.  

Whilst they are on your property ask them what advice they have about stopping the mud from leaking up between the grass during the winter


----------



## Zebedee (14 January 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Zebedee. I think any horse owner that looks after their horses well, that gets a notice from RSPCA would be bloody upset, these people know very littleabout each animal,and lets face it after the heavy snow falls and now heavy rain, those of us that have restricted grazing have seen said paddocks turn into mudbaths and yes I think you will find they are fed hay or haylage, while they are out during the day. I take it your horses have hovershoes, so they don't churn up your paddocks
		
Click to expand...


As I said I HAVE had a note left. It didn't upset me in the least. I just rang, outlined the situation & answered their questions. What's there to get upset about? You say yourself in the post above that the inspectors tend to have a broad general knowlegde, rather than a species specific expertise, therefore they may need additional information rather that just what they see before them to ensure that there isn't a welfare issue.
I personally would far rather a concerned member of the public made a report (out of genuine concern) than just turned a blind eye - wouldn't you?
Where would Carrot & Spud be if the couple who found them had just ignored it & gone home?


----------



## smellsofhorse (14 January 2011)

Just be polite and let them come and have a look. If your horses are loved and looked after then you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Sussexbythesea (14 January 2011)

Zebedee said:



			As I said I HAVE had a note left. It didn't upset me in the least. I just rang, outlined the situation & answered their questions. What's there to get upset about? You say yourself in the post above that the inspectors tend to have a broad general knowlegde, rather than a species specific expertise, therefore they may need addition information rather that just what they see before them to ensure that there isn't a welfare issue.
I personally would far rather a concerned member of the public made a report (out of genuine concern) than just turned a blind eye - wouldn't you?
Where would Carrot & Spud be if the couple who found them had just ignored it & gone home?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. I can understand why you would feel upset but they don't know how realiable the information is when they get it. The term mud may only have been used just to put something on form as an indicator that they had been and what they had seen not that they think it is unreasonable that fields are muddy. As to some comments about ethnic minorities - you just make yourself sound really ignorant.


----------



## Tormenta (14 January 2011)

Achinghips said:



			how deep is the mud then?

Click to expand...

What is that supposed to mean? Depends on your soil and the amount of acreage and horses.

Look. I sympathise with the OP, We were threatened last year with reporting because our horses had to 'walk' through a poached area after three months of snow, huge thaw, soaking wet ground and then the aftermath of mud to get to their hardstanding and shelters, bear in mind that they still had higher dry ground they could get to besides the shelter and hardstanding.

I do agree to an extent that the GP should report what they are concerned about but just recently I reported horses being left out in the two months of blizzards and crap we have had here with just frozen troughs in the field and no hay or supplementary feeding, took weeks for them to respond, hey ho!!


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

I cannot and will not move them onto the other field until the end of winter (feb) as then i would have two identical mud baths and then where would the RSPCA like me to put them then? Will they pay for me to rent out extra land?

The horses normally have access to a dry flat bit but with the  weeks torrential rain thats wet now too.

They have a huge field shelter thats dry and surfaced that they can go onto should they so choose

I dont LIKE keeping them in the mud but i am making the best of a bad situation. And doing whats best for my horses long term. Mud for a few more weeks or mud and no grazing for months.


----------



## Apercrumbie (14 January 2011)

I completely understand why you are upset - I would be if it happened to me.  I agree with Zebedee in that I think you should ring them up and explain your circumstances and how your horses aren't neglected at all.  If they feel they need a visit, yes, it's annoying but it could be far worse.  Try to remember that as frustrating as the situation is, these people have to respond to every call they get and are only doing their jobs.

I really feel for you though and I hope the situation gets resolved quickly.  As annoying as it is, at least it shows that somebody cares about the horses' welfare, even if they don't understand horses enough to know what's going on.


----------



## competitiondiva (14 January 2011)

If they have access to a huge field shelter that could house them all if they all wanted to stand under it, and I assume the ground under it is dry due to the the cover??  And if the weight of your horses is fine and they have water then you have absolutely nothing to worry about, call the inspector and leave a contact number if you wish, it won't do any harm to chat to the inspector and let them know about the access to shelter and the fact that they are hayed at x time of day, and your reasons for not ablib.  Don't get mad at the officer if they received a call stating in mud/no food etc, they have to check it out.  Better for them to attend speak to you and see everythings good than not and there possibly be a problem.  If you call them back they will at least have your telephone number for future reference if a problem such as entangled/colic/escapee etc etc ever occured. 

And with regard to people saying they should be dealing with more severe situations...  How do they know what a situation will be like without attending it!!!!  They only have the publics description to work off....


----------



## Patches (14 January 2011)

Alphamare said:



			thank you!

many fields look like this. we are on clay.

I plan to move them in six weeks. yes the field is trashed. but i cant lose both fields. I hate that they are on the mud. but they do have the shelter to go into if they choose, which they normally dont.
		
Click to expand...

My winter field looks like this, take on Wednesday.







You may find a member of the public, who doesn't own horses, is concerned about seeing them on mud. There's a tiny field down the road from us, it's only about 3/4 acre and has five little hairy cobs on it. They come to hay them once a day, with lots of hay, but the paddock is a disgrace. There's no shelter, the horses are breaking the fencing trying to get to the grass verge and they just look in a sorry state. I can look at them and think it's not ideal but "they'll cope" but some of the locals here think they look very neglected.


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

Im sorry but i resent the RSPCA having my phone number or address AT ALL. To me its rude and intrusive

So what they are just going to keep tabs on me now. This is just infuriating. 

Im sorry but the whole organisation is infuriating. Fine deal with horse calls, but have some sense to know that this is england, you cant see half of my field (or the other field) from the gate (or the shelter might i add)) and that its MUDDY here, I have seen horses in fields worse than mine or at least the same. They dont get checked. 

Sorry but your reply has just wound me up. I shouldnt have to answer to the general bloody public or Joe blogs. 

I will talk with this inspector. ONCE and thats it. Im not playing some frigging game with a charity that has no right sticking its nose in my business. He can come once, i do a good job with my horses. Hell ill even get my god damn vet to ring the guy. Then leave me the hell alone.

I have horses to get away from the general public not to be harassed by them

By the way should i add that my fields are down a lane. A PRIVATE lane. So how did someone see them?


----------



## Honey08 (14 January 2011)

Tormenta said:



			What is that supposed to mean? Depends on your soil and the amount of acreage and horses.

Look. I sympathise with the OP, We were threatened last year with reporting because our horses had to 'walk' through a poached area after three months of snow, huge thaw, soaking wet ground and then the aftermath of mud to get to their hardstanding and shelters, bear in mind that they still had higher dry ground they could get to besides the shelter and hardstanding.

I do agree to an extent that the GP should report what they are concerned about but just recently I reported horses being left out in the two months of blizzards and crap we have had here with just frozen troughs in the field and no hay or supplementary feeding, took weeks for them to respond, hey ho!!
		
Click to expand...

How deep is the mud means how deep is it!!  Does it come up to the top of the hoof, the fetlock, the hocks etc...  How muddy a field gets depends on the things you mention, but that wasn't what was asked.

I'm with Zebedee and others who think that its better for people to feel that theyare able to report things that they think is an issue, even if it turns out to be something stupid, rather than animals suffering because people didn't. I would be mortified and upset if someone rang and reported me, but I wouldn't stop anyone coming - theres nothing to hide after all.  Telling them to * off and that they've got no rights etc just makes you sound like someone who needs checking out imo!  I'm sure thats what James Gray said when they called! I also think its right that the reporter is not identified - they may get attacked/shouted at in the heat of people's anger, and then be afraid to report again.  A lot of the serious offenders that are prosecuted by the RSPCA are pretty nasty looking characters - would you want them to know that you reported them?

We have very muddy fields.  Its hard to say without seeing the fields, but it depends on how many horses are on your land - if there are a lot on a small field with no dry bits at all, then I would sacrifice the other field.  Its amazing how fields come back from being churned up as soon as the grass grows - yes it does slow it down, but if you have good doers thats not actually a bad thing is it?

Please don't think that this is an attack by the way - its just my opinion.


----------



## SO1 (14 January 2011)

sadly I think field kept horses are more likely to get reported esp in the winter as the general public don't understand that horses don't need the same living conditions as humans and they are more visible.

If they have a field shelter with dry ground in it could you feed them in there to preserve the ground outside or would they fight?

Lots of stabled horses do not get ab-lib hay only people do not see this as they are away from the public eye.


----------



## Patches (14 January 2011)

Sorry...I think I quoted your reply to the post I meant to be quoting which was 

"Who doesn't have muddy fields in this weather"..or words to that effect.

I was not meant to be directly replying to you. Apologies again. 

As I said, the horses down the lane to me are on a very muddy paddock. Five hairy vanners on 3/4 acre at the most. Muddy hairy horses always look worse anyway...they're mud monsters at the best of times.

As I also said, I looked at them (broken fencing, no shelter at all (it's post and rail to three sides and a ditch/brook to the other) and thought it wasn't ideal...the land isn't big enough to support five in this weather..but also said I knew they'd cope. I certainly wouldn't complain about them!

Other locals have made comments to me as I've ridden past and I just say they're hardy cobs and can cope perfectly in those conditions...are well covered etc. They do stand huddled together and sad looking if it's raining, but they don't look in dire danger at all. 

Spring is around the corner.


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

SO1 said:



			sadly I think field kept horses are more likely to get reported esp in the winter as the general public don't understand that horses don't need the same living conditions as humans and they are more visible.

If they have a field shelter with dry ground in it could you feed them in there to preserve the ground outside or would they fight?

Lots of stabled horses do not get ab-lib hay only people do not see this as they are away from the public eye.
		
Click to expand...

No they would definitely fight. they are fed separately. A fair majority of the field should dry out with better weather coming for a few days. 

I know they use the shelter as there are droppings in there sometimes. 

as i have said before on this thread, the mud is about hoof deep, sometimes a little deeper in the worst places and not as bad in the better places


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

Thank you patches! I was not ranting at you i am sorry!

Your winter field looks lovely! 

I cant wait to move my neds.

But there is no point moving them as then i would have two bogs instead of just one  then where would i put them?


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 January 2011)

A fb friend recently posted a pic of 2 ponies in a very small muddy patch,  they were expressing horror at the conditions.  However both ponies were rugged, and there was a hay rack with some hay left in it.  I pointed out that whilst it was not ideal a lot of fields are in a similar state at the moment, and the horses did appear to be cared for.  Not sure if they were totally convinced, and I did suggest if they were genuinely concerned they speak to WHW not RSPCA, but it does show that non horsey people see a muddy field and immediately think neglect.


----------



## competitiondiva (14 January 2011)

But from what you've said alphamare you won't need to move them as they have access to dry lying under the shelter...  you've said the inspector cannot see this from the gate so they do not know it exists?


----------



## Patches (14 January 2011)

Alphamare said:



			Thank you patches! I was not ranting at you i am sorry!

Your winter field looks lovely! 

I cant wait to move my neds.

But there is no point moving them as then i would have two bogs instead of just one  then where would i put them?
		
Click to expand...

YAY...I quoted the correct reply this time! :grin:

I am fortunate to live on a large dairy farm with 250 acres at my disposal. My five are on a 15 acre field at the moment, stabled overnight. 

As they're all good do-ers I have two small fields and a riding paddock for summer use (when the cows are out) which probably total just under 3 acres. If I had mine on that all year around, I can assure you mine would also be grazing in mud right now. 

I also wouldn't want to trash my other paddock, but would be looking to move them across at the end of next month/beginning of March if possible. I move back to my summer paddocks then, as I have to let this field grow and get fertilised for the cows to go back outside come April/May. I always find that I can cope with my own paddocks from the end of February and not trash them. Heck, last year they were living out by the end of Feb as it was so dry.

Cling on to that hope! It's amazing how much land can dry with a few dry, windy days. 

I really think you'll find they've been reported by a dog walker, etc who was well meaning and genuinely alarmed at seeing that mud. They'll be the same people who would think it's cruel to have my shetland muzzled in summer and my lot chewing the roots as they're all fatties. Those people think horses should probably be on the grass mine are currently on all year round....yet most of us know that many horses would soon end up dead on summer dairy grazing! 

The RSPCA have to act. It's not personal, it's just duty. I had walkers call them once because I was starving my shetland...as he was muzzled. As soon as they came out and saw him we had a good giggle about it. Same as you, my horses aren't kept anywhere near the public footpath that runs through our farm, so the walker was clearly trespassing off the marked path. They've also been here when someone on the motorway (that runs through our farm) has reported a cow having something hanging out of her (calving). RSPCA call because people think we're not tending to her. We usually let them get on with it, checking the calf is presenting properly and resorting to binocular watching the "nursery field" from the house.


----------



## Alphamare (14 January 2011)

Patches thats exactly when i had planned on moving them!  last weekend in Feb

I always intended to sacrafice the smaller paddock as its due for a good harrowing and over seeding.

Both fields were a mess when we got them.


----------



## kkjames (14 January 2011)

Some people have absolutely nothing better to do with their time apart from stick their noses into other peoples business - so annoying.  My winter paddock is revolting too but there is no way I would ruin my other paddock just for the sake of it.  If you are happy to do so then let the RSPCA look at your horses if only to prove them wrong, but bear in mind that some inspectors don't actually know anything about horses at all so don't even know what they are looking for/at.
Hope all goes well.


----------



## honetpot (15 January 2011)

Unfortuately we live in a very small country and are neighbours are often not horsey, in fact some people who own them seem to think they should be tucked up in nice clean box with rugs on when it rains. I rent 3 paddocks, all are near houses or footpaths so at the back of my mind all the time is what will passers by think. So I act accordingly leaving bucketss/haynets where people can see them, explain to passers by what I am doing and why and every winter expect a call from the RSPCA.
  The Rspca is not really a lot of use, and its a lot easier to 'haress' people who are not going to thump them in the face and have an adress, you are just another tick in their box try not to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (15 January 2011)

OP, I know you're upset because you are a caring owner, making sure your horses are looked after properly. But how many people looked the other way when they passed Jamie Gray's place? Personally, I'd sooner be reported 100 times and it be just a well meaning but ignorant passer-by than another Amersham horror get missed until it was too late. I'd actually use the contact with the RSPCA welfare officer to build up a relationship. They have a job to do same as anyone else. When it's done correctly (I expect someone reported your fields to them) it has to be recognised, even if the times nothing gets done means their reputation is regularly tarnished.


----------



## shadowboy (15 January 2011)

Alphamare said:



			Im sorry but i resent the RSPCA having my phone number or address AT ALL. To me its rude and intrusive

So what they are just going to keep tabs on me now. This is just infuriating. 

Im sorry but the whole organisation is infuriating. Fine deal with horse calls, but have some sense to know that this is england, you cant see half of my field (or the other field) from the gate (or the shelter might i add)) and that its MUDDY here, I have seen horses in fields worse than mine or at least the same. They dont get checked. 

Sorry but your reply has just wound me up. I shouldnt have to answer to the general bloody public or Joe blogs. 

I will talk with this inspector. ONCE and thats it. Im not playing some frigging game with a charity that has no right sticking its nose in my business. He can come once, i do a good job with my horses. Hell ill even get my god damn vet to ring the guy. Then leave me the hell alone.

I have horses to get away from the general public not to be harassed by them

By the way should i add that my fields are down a lane. A PRIVATE lane. So how did someone see them?
		
Click to expand...

 I doubt they will keep tabs on you- in fact if I got remported I'd rather they had my number so that IF any other issues cropped up- i.e they escaped they could contact me asap.   Their job is for the welfare of animals- you have said yourself that you cant see the non muddy patch or field shelter from the road- so he won't know- talk to them and tell them, they are just following up a call- you also said they are not adlib- so sometimes it may look to the general public that they are neglected. 

RE: other people not getting checked on- how do you know they have never been visited? they may also have been checked on once in the past. 

Our field were horrific last year and we have footpaths running through them- so people have called before- but the local inspector has been (before my horse was liveried there) and saw that the horses were brought in every night to dry off and YO showed the resting paddocks ready for spring- the inspector never visits now as he is on good terms with the YO. How did someone see them- took a wrong turning? Their dog ran off up their which they went to catch-who knows but I'd rather the RSPCA did come and check things out - you just never know who is neglected...


----------



## ISHmad (15 January 2011)

Box_Of_Frogs said:



			OP, I know you're upset because you are a caring owner, making sure your horses are looked after properly. But how many people looked the other way when they passed Jamie Gray's place? Personally, I'd sooner be reported 100 times and it be just a well meaning but ignorant passer-by than another Amersham horror get missed until it was too late. I'd actually use the contact with the RSPCA welfare officer to build up a relationship. They have a job to do same as anyone else. When it's done correctly (I expect someone reported your fields to them) it has to be recognised, even if the times nothing gets done means their reputation is regularly tarnished.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This.

Irritating as this is you know your horses are being well looked after.  Lots of us are in the same boat with mud everywhere so I really do sympathise.


----------



## Nudibranch (15 January 2011)

I'm not surprised you're angry, I would be fuming. You could always offer to give the RSPCA/whoever is being nosey the number of your vet. That worked for me years ago. I had two laminitics on restricted grazing in the summer - though with Hifi and hay - and got a snotty phone call from the neighbour complaining they didn't have enough grass. She said her vet had looked at them (she was a bloomin' horse owner as well) and the vet had said they shouldn't be on restricted grazing. AND she'd been feeding them herself! WTF???

I had to seriously control my anger but wrote her a letter explaining their condition, gave her my vet's number, and told her in no uncertain terms that if either of them had an attack of laminitis I would hold her directly responsible and sue her for the vet's fees. It seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Supertrooper (15 January 2011)

I can totally understand why you are so cross. Our field is also on clay and it is muddy and wet. Are our horses badly looked after and miserable - no!!! Show me a field that isn't wet and muddy ATM, the RSPCA are useless, they should perhaps be using their resources to investigate real neglect cases! More often than not unless there is a camera filming they arn't interested xx


----------



## competitiondiva (15 January 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			I can totally understand why you are so cross. Our field is also on clay and it is muddy and wet. Are our horses badly looked after and miserable - no!!! Show me a field that isn't wet and muddy ATM, the RSPCA are useless, they should perhaps be using their resources to investigate real neglect cases! More often than not unless there is a camera filming they arn't interested xx
		
Click to expand...

How do they know what is a real neglect case without attending?

Where were the cameras here??


----------



## tristar (15 January 2011)

i think the lengths that people go to looking after their horses properly they have every right to feel indignant when intruded upon by a cruelty inspector, cause that's what they are, and if the inspector can't see a cared for horse when its in front of him he should go and buy some new glasses or get a job as a shop assistant. (no insult to shop assistants)!


----------



## tristar (15 January 2011)

just read the andiamo thread about being assaulted on a livery yard and the disgraceful abuse and neglect alleged to be perpetrated on the poor horses on some of the yards, if there's any rspca inpectors reading this they should get down there double quick cause there's too much of this in the horse world.


----------



## jendie (15 January 2011)

Interesting to note that this thread has more than 5,000 views. I suspect that is an indication of how many of us have muddy fields!!!


----------



## competitiondiva (15 January 2011)

jendie said:



			Interesting to note that this thread has more than 5,000 views. I suspect that is an indication of how many of us have muddy fields!!!
		
Click to expand...

Actually I believe it's more likely because the title has RSPCA in it!!!  I get the impression (understatement!) that there is alot of negative feeling towards them on this forum!!!!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 January 2011)

Many folk on here who go out hacking regularly during daytime can spot numerous muddy paddocks, most likely with bored occupants loafing about in them in daylight hours.

This is most likely because the horses/ponies have been given hay before owners go to work, its now late morning/early afternoon & they have scoffed it all & are just hanging about till the meals-on-wheels arrive to feed them/put them to bed.

Most think mine are out 24/7 - in fact they go out around 6am & come in about 5.30, having to wait around my working hours. Till yesterday, one of mine was turned out in a very wet muddy paddock & had the centre piece to have her daytime hay on as it was the only drying bit left. (she's now in the February paddock as its much drier, but wil return in a fortnight to the wet one as soon as its dried up a bit more).



Its a fact that at this time of the year, wet/iced/snowy/sodden/flooded fields will attract attention from people who dont know & who are 'concerned' about animlas out not being cared for. YOU know they are ok - but the general public doesn't have a clue about what feed/care the horses/ponies are getting! This is what the RSPCA have to act on - many inspectors get cross with the public wasting their time, particularly at this time of the year, but on the other side of the coin they do say that for 20 calls there is always the 1 who actually does need their help.


----------



## Hippona (15 January 2011)

I think a lot of us are the same hun.....I have 3 horses on 2 acres- the grazing lasts me all spring/summer and autumn if I manage it well....and that means sacrificing a small area for the winter....it is TOTALLY trashed....plenty of room for the horses to roll and play, they have hay twice a day and trough is always topped up. 2 of the horses are unrugged and hairy and.... well- scruffy and muddy...... but healthy and happy.

Anyone who knows about horses would know it was ok.....and a quick check in the stables would reveal nice straw beds and haynets hanging up ready for bringing in.


Deep breath hun


----------



## mle22 (15 January 2011)

Surely the inspector is just doing his job. Would you rather he just didn't bother following up on a complaint? I think it's good that the public are alert to potential cruelty and that the RSPCA follow up on concerns. Your horses are well looked after - but others may not be and if they didn't check they wouldn't know.


----------



## Queenbee (15 January 2011)

jendie said:



			Interesting to note that this thread has more than 5,000 views. I suspect that is an indication of how many of us have muddy fields!!!
		
Click to expand...

or it could be an indication of just what the forum users think of the RSPCA! LOL


----------



## Penny Less (15 January 2011)

Dont worry about it, just ring Inspector and explain politely. They have to follow up complaints. I had someone report me because my fat cob was in the stable for 3 hours with no water (he had drunk it all!) Inspector called saw the horse was in excellent condition and left apologising. I was not annoyed at the RSPCA for calling but was extremely annoyed at the stupid woman who had called it in.
On another note, our local paper has printed a letter from someone concerned about horses which have no rugs on and no stable. These are big fat hairy types and do have a very good hedge round the field.  Most people dont know anything about keeping horses.


----------



## mollichop (15 January 2011)

If you have nothing to hide then why all the bad feeling toward the RSPCA?

As said before, they have to follow up any reports - this is what started the ball rolling for Carrot and Spud. Their owners attitude was to blame the "busybody" who reported them and the RSPCA. Not to improve things for the horses.


Now, you have said time and time again, that your horses are well cared for, so explain this, show the officer the condition of your horses if needs be and that will be the end of it. 

No one is pointing the finger, just seeing horses in mud without hay 24/7. Nothing to worry about once you explain.


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

Thanks everyone for you support.

The point that some people have missed, even though i have told you on here i feed haylage by bodyweight... the general public would not see ad lib either as they can only see A MAXIMUM OF A THIRD OF THE FIELD. The bit they can see is the sloped bit. 

I am insulted that people think they can meddle, if you dont know anything about horses butt out. Also many people in the horse world who DO know what they are doing have differing views on many aspects of horse care. 

Any way. I am still pissed off, i DO think its pathetic. I am angry about it. 

I dont feel i should have to justify my horse care to anyone. Why should i. Who cares if the general public cant see my horses haylage. or their water. Im not going to feed and water at the gate just to please some bloody busy body. NO. 

so yes i am angry. and i feel perfectly justified in being so.


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

queenbee said:



			or it could be an indication of just what the forum users think of the RSPCA! LOL 

Click to expand...

Maybe both. 

I am surprised at how much attention my little thread has recieved but i am also very greatful for those shaing supportive words and their own stories of people meddling.

Like the lady who had some woman (who actually owns horses!!!!!!!!!!) complain about her laminitics. that would make me angry too.


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

tristar said:



			i think the lengths that people go to looking after their horses properly they have every right to feel indignant when intruded upon by a cruelty inspector, cause that's what they are, and if the inspector can't see a cared for horse when its in front of him he should go and buy some new glasses or get a job as a shop assistant. (no insult to shop assistants)!
		
Click to expand...

This did make me laugh


----------



## dominica (15 January 2011)

I too had this done to me about 4 years ago. I was so angry... I think it was more the fact that someone could even suggest that my horses were negelted, I didnt blame the officer, but at who ever was the person that reported me. Yes my field was very muddy, and like you I had 3 horses on five acres, but they were in one of the paddocks (about 2 acres) which I solely use for winter turnout so as not to wreck the other fields.
                       Unknown to the person who reported me they did not know that the horses were only turned out for about 4 hours (in rugs!) a day to stretch their legs, because the rest of the time they were either being ridden or in their large comfy stables. They should have also realised it had been raining none stop for about a week and a half, and yes I'm sure they did look sorry for themselves stood by the gate waiting to come back in, because they drive me nuts with this, they go out everyday no matter what the weather, but as soon as they go out they want to come back in again agghhhh.

So someone decided to report me for this, but unlike you the officer came to my house to say as much, but to be fair he was very nice, and said he had a look at the horses and put his hands in their rugs (very surprised they allowed a stranger to do this to them), and that he could feel how well their condition was and that he could see how bright they looked in the horrible weather and mud (the horses were prob hoping he was going to bring them in to their stables)!!! Even though I was seething I explained how they were kept and why that certain field looked the way it did... which he totally understood.

At first I was so angry that someone would even think to report me, my whole life resolves around my horses, I go without for them to have everything they desire, their welfare is paramount to me and my family, so to have someone report you makes you feel gut renching, so I totally understand where you are coming from... I really do.

I think it would be a good idea to call the inspector and invite him/her over to show/explain the situation, they will not or can not take your well looked after horses from you, show the person who ever reported that you are the bigger person, and that you are confident to prove to anyboby how well you look after your horses (mud or no mud!)... I now have the thought that I can prove to the RSPCA that my horses are the best conditioned they will come across.. in mud or not!!! xx


----------



## Alec Swan (15 January 2011)

Zebedee said:



			....... I just don't see the point of being rude & negative for the sake of it, especially not to someone whose job it is to care.
		
Click to expand...

Generally Zebedee, I'd agree with you.  The problem with human nature,  and the RSPCA in particular,  is that if you start to justify yourself,  if you make excuses for the mud,  and if you generally end up on the back foot,  then you will be explaining yourself to a collection of people,  who with the best will in the world,  very rarely have any understanding of the equine.  

The RSPCA, will all too often give precious little thought to the weather which we've endured for the last few weeks,  or the fact that there are those who keep horses,  who would love to have their own yard,  and have ideal conditions.  Not having ideal conditions,  should not be a precursor which would prevent people from keeping horses.

Many have attempted to assist the RSPCA,  and direct them towards a common sense approach,  and in my experience,  most have failed.  The general ethos which drives the RSPCA is centred around fund raising,  not animal welfare.

I'm sorry,  but I would stand by my original post.

Alec.


----------



## OneInAMillion (15 January 2011)

:O seriously...if people saw the state of our fields and OMG muddy ponies we wouldnt even be allowed them 

so people really are interfering .....


----------



## Holly831 (15 January 2011)

Must admit I would be upset and angry BUT I would rather people reported me 100 times than walk past and not care!

Just to show one of my fields..







and this is one of my babies that someone actually had a go at me and told me I was cruel! (they do have a large field shelter, a huge haylage ring, buckets of warmed water 4 times a day and 8 acres for 2 babies and a mare) I did expalin their coats are fantastic insulators and thats why the snow doesn't melt on them, if it melted I would have them rugged and in!


----------



## dominica (15 January 2011)

Yep, thats just what mine look like


----------



## jinglejoys (15 January 2011)

http://www.horseshoes.com/humor/hrsfire/yrhraron.htm

   Sorry haven't had time to read all the latest threads so it hope it hasn't been posted already


----------



## topclass (15 January 2011)

Sorry to hear that this had made you ill hun but to be honest the RSPCA couldnt find there backside without a map.  Ive seen some horrific fields and one is owned by an RSPCA inspector so people in glas houses should throw stones get on the phone and give them hell.


----------



## suzyqet (15 January 2011)

My fields are more water logged at the moment, rather than muddy, but it wont take long to get that way if this rain keeps up.

I think what the OP is really annoyed about (please correct me if I'm wrong) is not the fact that someone reported the horses/condition of the field to the RSPCA, but the fact that when the inspector turned up to the premises, he/she couldnt see that obviously the horses were well cared for.

I am still waiting for the day that I get reported for my horses being in the field with no rugs. They have lots of grass, get fed every day, get hay every day and have access to a field shelter. I had the vet out on Tuesday for vaccinations, and she was more than happy with the way they were looking. In fact, I have been told that they really need to loose some weight before the spring so they dont have to spend all summer on restricted grazing.


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

Holly

thank you for posting that picture! My field isnt half that bad, the wind has been helping dry it out. Anyway there is a section outside the water and fieldshelter that looks like that but the rest is much less muddy and still has grass patches.

Suzyqet you are right in a way! I am annoyed that i was roprted for muddy fields. which i think is pathetic but i am even more annoyed that the inspector person who was THERE to leave a note, couldnt tell for him/herself that the horses are in good condition

And that no one (unless they tresspass further and come right over the gate into the field and climb the slope can see any more than a third of the field. 

and i am just the type of person that likes to be left alone, i mind my own business why cant other people.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 January 2011)

Holly831,

what an interesting pic.  NOT the Florida swamp,  the snow bound one!!  Had heat been escaping from your horses backs,  then the snow would have melted.  I think that it's a bit like the house which has no loft insulation,  it's always the first to have the snow melt from its roof,  isn't it?  I'd bet that they were warm,  regardless!

We've recently acquired a lake,  by the way!!  Bloody rain!!

Alec.


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

jinglejoys said:



http://www.horseshoes.com/humor/hrsfire/yrhraron.htm

   Sorry haven't had time to read all the latest threads so it hope it hasn't been posted already 

Click to expand...

Thank you this as hilarious, but also quite sobering. 

People are pretty sad arnt they!


----------



## Holly831 (15 January 2011)

Alec, 

They most certainly were warm, never thought of the analagy of loft insulation, will have to try that one next cold spell!! I even made the complainer come into their field to see! They have a field shelter, bedded up that they only occasionally use to escape the sun 

Tried to ask how they thought wild horses coped but their answer was 'well you have one with nice warm rugs on'....he is a fully clipped horse (aged 20) in work!! I hate rugs on babies......

My very wet field is used by the above rugged horse and a weaning mare who both come in at night, the field has plenty of large dry areas with..''grass'' but they choose to stay near the gate, I think they just like to make sure I remember to bring them in!!


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

Im sorry but it is ridiculous that people are calling the rspca over mud. *shakes head*

Crazy

Anyway, the field isnt as bad as Hollys like i said in an earlier post. They have flatter drier bits to go on too and a big field shelter with woodchip surface inside. 

Also my farrier has recently confirmed than not one of the horses has any sign of Thrush! 

So what the hell is their problem?

I guess the point is, i really cant believe i have been reported for MUD. It is just so laughably ridiculous! So stupid.


----------



## EAST KENT (15 January 2011)

The RSPCA have to follow up every call;better that they do than miss a genuine neglect case surely?About 75% of their calls are by busybodies,in fact there should be fines for those that waste public resources in my opinion.God knows how many times they`ve  come here,almost always "nuisance" calls and a complete waste of their time.
  The last time was just after Christmas..about "dogs living in filthy conditions and with no water" absolute drivel of course,it always is.It must be a gutty job for them though ,think I`ll offer the por sod a cuppa next time.


----------



## DragonSlayer (15 January 2011)

A bloke went into a friends shop in the next village when we had that snow, and knowing she was horsey, said he was 'concerned about a pony in the field on __________'...

She replied 'is it a small black hairy pony?'...

'thats the one! Poor thing is covered in snow and has no coat!'...

'thats because he doesnt need a coat, he is a shetland, and they have coats designed for weather like we have at the moment......'..

'Oh....right...'....

That was the end of that!


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (15 January 2011)

I do think the RSPCA are damned if they do and damned if they don't sometimes. I remember reading of a neglected horse left in a field and people ranting at why the RSPCA didn;t do anything. Yet when they do look into horses which either they or the public feel are neglected (remembering they can't see any hay/grass/feed or water and shelter) People say they are interfereing. Ok in this case, the horses are cared for, but how do they know that without speaking to the owners or investigating further?

I appreciate it must feel like an intrusion OP and unjust, but if people don't report what they think is a neglected animal then some animals may suffer as a result. 

People may have called because they can't see food or water and the mud just adds to the situation. If it is just over mud, then yes, it's very daft indeed!


----------



## Tinsel Town (15 January 2011)

I can see why you are so angry! All fields are muddy at the moment at least in some places, some fields that are on higher ground are not as muddy, but most horses at the moment are standing in mud. Its not a negliect issue tho, it suprises me as when you actually report negliect (horses that are actually not being looked after, no food, no water, bad feel, poor condition, dangerous fields) they never bloody turn up and look at them!! And if they do they dont do anything about it as they dont have the power to unless the poor beast is on its last legs!! Sorry got into a bit of a rant there too! lol!!!


----------



## shadowboy (15 January 2011)

Totally agree Sarah Sum1! They can't win either way! I'm not their hugest fan but i'm sure their have been many animals helped by their inspectors. What gets me- is Alphamare hasn't even heard back from the inspector- they may just want to check owner is coping ok etc. They are only doing their job. Joe Public doesnt know about horses- at least they are showing they care. Have a chat to them and I'm sure this fuss will have been over nothing.


----------



## EAST KENT (15 January 2011)

Mmm ,got a visit once about my "palamino" horse having no shelter.Said DUN horse was clothed in a very super rug costing £200..do you remember those with the T harness arrangement? Never shifted. Anyway ,horse came to whistle full tilt bucking and farting down to the gate where it`s haynet and plassie clip on manger were.Embarassed officer.As a parting shot I told him to tell his misguided informant to brush up on horse colours.


----------



## lucyjay11 (15 January 2011)

I know how you feel, I have an elderly pony (shes 36!) and is showing signs of ageing. had a note from the RSPCA stating that she is underweight. Shes 12.2 and is perfectly healthy and up to weight. Anyway, rang them as they said, she came out and spoke to me about her. She then said, and this made me laugh out loud literally in her face, 'i have horses of my own and i know this STALLION is up to weight and looked after, but we have to carry out these cases. Firstly, if she had horses, she would realise my pony was a mare! and secondly what was the point in coming all the way out to my fields to tell me that, why have me so worried for days, and mithering for nothing. i understand the RSPCA are there to care, but they do pick on those animals that are looked after. i once reported three donkeys that were standing in there own ***** and were starving, one of which was heavily pregnant, and all they said was because we were giving them a couple of our own slices of hay, they couldnt do anything about it! Honestly, i think that sometimes these inspectors are a waste of time.


----------



## competitiondiva (15 January 2011)

Alphamare said:



			Im sorry but it is ridiculous that people are calling the rspca over mud. *shakes head*

Crazy

Anyway, the field isnt as bad as Hollys like i said in an earlier post. They have flatter drier bits to go on too and a big field shelter with woodchip surface inside. 

Also my farrier has recently confirmed than not one of the horses has any sign of Thrush! 

So what the hell is their problem?

I guess the point is, i really cant believe i have been reported for MUD. It is just so laughably ridiculous! So stupid.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but as you said (can't beleive I'm saying this again, but the point keeps getting lost along the way in this long thread!!) the shelter or drier ground by your own admission are not visible from the gate which is where the officer saw them!!!!!!!

They don't know about the shelter.. or the haying/feeding arrangements so they don't know if there's an issue or not without making contact with you!!!!


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

competitiondiva said:



			Yes but as you said (can't beleive I'm saying this again, but the point keeps getting lost along the way in this long thread!!) the shelter or drier ground by your own admission are not visible from the gate which is where the officer saw them!!!!!!!

They don't know about the shelter.. or the haying/feeding arrangements so they don't know if there's an issue or not without making contact with you!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Im sorry but this is bullshit

I dont care of they can see the whole feild or not. They cant but the point is that it doesnt matter. They have NO right sticking their nose into my business just because some meddling person phoned them. Surely by now they would have learned to differentiate the genuine cases from harrasing innocent people. They must have seen the horses because they list the number on the form, they would have SEEN their condition. If this office actually knew ANYTHING about horses this would be a non issue and they could have just told the meddlesome person that they had seen the horses and they were fine. whose horses ARNT on mud right now! is no one listening A WEEK OF TOORENTIAL RAIN. 

I take excellent care of my horses and who DOESNT have mud right now. Seriously, this officer must live here have they not noticed the weather recently? For gods sake!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The point is IT IS NONE OF THEIR BUSINESS!!!

If it really is their business then they would be checking up on every single field where they cant see the whole field or the facilities. 

complete and utter bullshit. 

This is just making me angrier

You seem to feel that they can stick their nose in where ever they like. I have a completely different oppinion to you. My field, hy horses, MY business.
Shall i come over and tell you how to take care of your horses??????????????
how would you like it.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (15 January 2011)

Alphamare - I expect Jamie Gray said the exact same thing.


----------



## Chilaili (15 January 2011)

you are the 2nd person this has happened to! my friend was reported too! there are full, clean water troughs in every paddock, big bales of haylage for the horses, secure fencing, every horse has a good rug on its back and she was reported for too much mud! its winter! and we have had one of the coldest/wettest winter on record!

its rediculous! I only read the first page of your post so hope its now all been sorted out. xx


----------



## brucea (15 January 2011)

I reported a couple of horses two years ago tot he RSPCA - they had apalling feet - way too long, splitting, real slippers. No hay in field, ribby...you get the picture.

The local inspector thought they were fine and no action was needed.

A*rse and elbows I'm afraid.


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

brucea said:



			I reported a couple of horses two years ago tot he RSPCA - they had apalling feet - way too long, splitting, real slippers. No hay in field, ribby...you get the picture.

The local inspector thought they were fine and no action was needed.

A*rse and elbows I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

This is the thing. this guy must have seen the horses. Healthy, correct weight, excellent (barefoot) feet, bright shiney noses  and all that. 

compare that to above... 

surely if they cant tell just by looking at a horse if the call out is serious or not then they have no buisness doing the job that they are doing.


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

sussexbythesea said:



			Alphamare - I expect Jamie Gray said the exact same thing.
		
Click to expand...

The difference is that this guy would have seen the horses.

If they cannot tell when a horse is being mistreated by looking at (is it thin/mangey/terribel feet/etc/etc) and one that is well loved then they have no buisness doing this job.

He saw the horses. 

He responded to a call out...

about


MUD!!!!!!!!!!!!


surely this is the first indicator that its not exactly an abuse or neglect case? Sure go out and have a look. But when you see well covered, well rugged, well fed, shiney and happy horses in the field... then just bugger off and tell the person who is complaining that this is England. MUD happens in winter.


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

The point that i think some are missing is that i have not been reported for:
Starving horses
No water
over grown feet
Abuse
lack of care


or any of those things


i have been reported for MUD. In WINTER.

Its pathetic, and now i must bow to some inspection officer who has no right to meddle in my horse care. They honestly dont know that mud happens? I immediately have lost all respect for them.


----------



## PonyFeet10 (15 January 2011)

Any phone call, no matter how silly it sounds has to be investigated. So if someone says "there are x amount of horses in a field full of mud" could mean the horses are hoof deep in mud or the horses are knee deep in mud - with or without shelter / hard standing. 

So yes the people who have reported you may not understand that with horses and fields equals mud, but the inspectors are just doing their job.

I watched a video not so long ago about a load of horses in a field which was 90% bog that they were literally sinking in up to above their knees towards their bellies!! The other 10% of the field was bare. Turns out there were many dead horses found on that land hidden all in a big rotting pile in a barn. The horses which were alive had large bellies so to a non-horsey person from a distance looked fine.

Even if nothing is done or carried out by the inspectors they have to let you know they have been to your property to inspect it.


----------



## MissTyc (15 January 2011)

My yard was reported once. Like you, we have a visible acre of land by the gates to the yard and then another 47 acres (!!) of hillside. Because the hillside is always green regardless of weather because it drains, people assumed that I had 20 horses confined to the acre of mud by the gates and trough! 

The RSPCA lady came in all guns blazing, unapologetically telling me it was an unacceptable way to keep horses. I thanked her and sent 
her off with the kids to show them the field .... 20 minutes later she returned puffing and panting, having been followed halways up an almost 50 acre field up a steep hill by three giggling children and a few nosy ponies. 

During the day in winter mine hang out by the gate. They are waiting for food, riding, etc ... In summer, you can't find the bloody things!


----------



## Patches (15 January 2011)

I guess the point here is that plenty of you seem to have horses on muddy fields, and are all dealing with this by giving plenty of forage etc which is obviously fine and most horses will/do cope in mud.   (Must be costing you an arm and a leg in hay...I am so lucky having my dairy fields for winter.)

Bear in mind that some horses are quite literally left in fields and not checked on regularly. Maybe the inspector was hoping you would call ASAP/that day to prove to him that the horses were checked on that day, and you can obviously then reassure said inspector that they are hayed and checked on every single day and you are an attentive owner. I know I would've been on the phone the second I'd seen the card, such would be my sheer panic and desire to vindicate myself from any suspicion of neglect.

He/she may wonder if the horses were moved to this paddock before the rain came and, if you were one of those "dump them in a field and leave them to it" type owners (which I know you're not...but just suppose) you'd not know that the grazing had deteriorated to such an extent and they were now in need of supplemented feeding (which you do admit he will be unaware they are receiving)

Yes you report they look a good weight now, but if you were one of those owners I mentioned (again I know you are not) it wouldn't take long for their condition to now deteriorate in line with the grazing conditions they are in IF they weren't having forage given to them. 

For what it's worth, my mare couldn't live in those conditions anyway. She is terribly prone to thrush and mud fever. I think she'd be able to cope with the mud turned out during the day, if we suffered that problem, but she certainly couldn't live out on it. She's stabled overnight which gives me chance to get her legs dried out and feet cleaned out/dry before the next day's turnout.


----------



## cm2581 (15 January 2011)

OP - It is their business. End of. Your aggressive attitide leads me to believe you do have something to hide from them. I'm sorry I can't be bothered to check through the 8 or 9 pages of posts since I last read this thread but have you posted any pictures of these horses? Then people can judge if you are right or wrong. If you don't want that judgement don't post.


----------



## quirky (15 January 2011)

Alphamare said:



			The difference is that this guy would have seen the horses.

He saw the horses.
		
Click to expand...

If he didn't see the field shelter and dry part of your field, how cab you be so sure he's seen the horses ?

* I haven't read all of thread, so you may already have said how you know he's seen them *


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

Thanks Patches

I have actually just spent almost £200 on another months-6weeks supply of haylage. On top of their feeds twice a day. Ouch  but i did it happily. 
I like you said you would have phoned them back straight away. but you dont get the inspector that came out, you ring the main branch and they take all your details and then the inspector calls you back at his her leasure. So far have heard nothing. Which is of course stressing me out further. I wasnt aware it was illegal and cruel to keep natives on a muddy field.

I check their weight weekly and adjust their feed accordingly cutting back where i need to or increasing where i need too. 

I cant stable two out of the three even if i had stables. which is why i instead had the big field shelter built. 

Should have said that none of them have mudfever either. 

cm2581 im not even going to dignify your post with a response. I am not going to post pictures of my horses, not because they are neglected but because i dont want people to know who we are. I value my privacy. 

Thanks once again everyone for the supportive words. I am not a person who takes meddling lightly so it makes me angry, I am afraid the less than helpful comments have wound me up further. This whole situation is something out of a horror novel. Reported for mud. really? i mean REALLY? 

Im going to leave the thread alone now. Thanks again


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

quirky said:



			If he didn't see the field shelter and dry part of your field, how cab you be so sure he's seen the horses ?

* I haven't read all of thread, so you may already have said how you know he's seen them *
		
Click to expand...

because he wrote the number down on his card thing.

How would he or if it wasnt him but the person that reported us, know how many there were unless they actually saw them. 

And if he actually saw them he would have seen that they are in no more mud than anyone else, and less than others and that they are in good condition. If he knew what he was looking at.


----------



## YorksG (15 January 2011)

cm2581 said:



			OP - It is their business. End of. Your aggressive attitide leads me to believe you do have something to hide from them. I'm sorry I can't be bothered to check through the 8 or 9 pages of posts since I last read this thread but have you posted any pictures of these horses? Then people can judge if you are right or wrong. If you don't want that judgement don't post.
		
Click to expand...

Now that is an aggressive post! 
It is not their business, they have no legal right to enter anyones property, or a legal right to raise concerns about anyones animal. To say that people must have something to hide if they do not allow a voluntary body to enter their property and inspect their property is rubbish.
 I have nothing to hide, but would not allow an RSPCA inspector on my land. Their lack of knowledge about equines and many farm animals is staggering, so why would anyone take any notice of their thoughts on these animals?
The very fact that the inspector left a card saying that the concern was mud says it all to me, this is not about the condition of the horses, more someone who believes that the coutryside should look like a municipal park.


----------



## Spring Feather (15 January 2011)

You haven't been accused of anything.  You have been given a card to alert you to the fact that someone has asked the RSPCA to look at your horses to make sure they are okay.  The RSPCA officer must attend when a call from a concerned person is made to them.  The RSPCA officer has to leave a card when they visit to let you know.  It is what it is.


----------



## Gucci_b (15 January 2011)

Haven't read all the replies, so sorry it this has already been said  When the R.S.P.C.A get a call they have to follow up and make a report, we have all seen the programs on the t.v.  I would say some one has reported you  for them to leave you a notice of attendance, and when you have made contact with them !!!! they can close the complaint or investigate more.


----------



## Alphamare (15 January 2011)

YorksG said:



			Now that is an aggressive post! 
It is not their business, they have no legal right to enter anyones property, or a legal right to raise concerns about anyones animal. To say that people must have something to hide if they do not allow a voluntary body to enter their property and inspect their property is rubbish.
 I have nothing to hide, but would not allow an RSPCA inspector on my land. Their lack of knowledge about equines and many farm animals is staggering, so why would anyone take any notice of their thoughts on these animals?
The very fact that the inspector left a card saying that the concern was mud says it all to me, this is not about the condition of the horses, more someone who believes that the coutryside should look like a municipal park.
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt going to say anymore on here.

But can i just say that you have hit the nail on the head for me. Not about all of how i feel but a large part of it

Can i marry you?   Because i think i am in love with you.


----------



## quirky (15 January 2011)

Alphamare said:



			because he wrote the number down on his card thing.

How would he or if it wasnt him but the person that reported us, know how many there were unless they actually saw them. 

And if he actually saw them he would have seen that they are in no more mud than anyone else, and less than others and that they are in good condition. If he knew what he was looking at.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ha, I see 
I didn't realise the note said he had concerns about x number of horses or the like, I thought it was just a please give us a call regarding the mud note.

I hope it is all resolved when you speak to them.


----------



## Patches (15 January 2011)

As annoyed as I would probably be if I was the OP, I don't understand why any of you would deny/refuse the RSPCA access to your land when in your presence. 

Yes, they're not the most clued up in some instances, but I would let them in, supervised by myself, and if they wanted to take the case any further I would seek representation through my insurance company's legal help and a report from my vet. 

I just don't see the reason to be obstructive about it. Yes it's very annoying but unless you pacify them, there's always a chance that they could hold you under suspicion and return at a later date. At least if they've been to see you, and are happy, they can let the person who reported you know the case has been resolved and there is no problem. They could also let any new caller know they'd recently been to assess the horses and were happy with their care, should any further complaints be made. 

I've a feeling this inspector won't want to visit the OP's field again. I am sure that when they have spoken, the inspector will be satisfied with the way the OP is dealing with her horses during this difficult period of the year.


----------



## YorksG (15 January 2011)

Can i marry you?   Because i think i am in love with you.   

While I thank you very much forYour very kind offer, I think I have to decline     , good luck with it all and I am sure this silly situation will fade away. Just out of interest, was the number you had to call a premium rate number? I ask, as the number you call to report animals in destress, danger etc. is, not only that but they answer your call to tell you who they are and that your call is valuable etc, by recorded message and then charge you all the time you are on the line, waiting for one of their opperatives to speak to you! 
The moral stance of the RSPCA was illustrated for me with the case of the contested will in North Yorkshire, having had a ruling against them, they then appealed to a higher court, where I am pleased to say they lost again.


----------



## stressedmum (15 January 2011)

Oh dear i would be in trouble then, i have opened up all my 5 acres this winter so they not stood just in one field...I have 2 14.2's an 11hh foal and a 13hh foal so not over horsed. They haven't even gone up to the other fields even though top one has a shelter in it big enough for all 4 to stand comfortably in it. They all stay in the field near the gate, knee deep in the sloppiest mud i have ever seen. If they wasn't happy they have a choice to move off the mud, they are natives so not fed ad-lib, just have 2 nets each a day. Weights are all fantastic, in fact one is too podgy for my liking and i am thinking of bringing him in in the spring daytimes. I wouldnt worry hun, let them come see your horses because you are doing nothing wrong, then send them to me, my neighbours, my next door but one neighbours, lass over the road and so on, by gawd we would keep them busy! x


----------



## YorksG (15 January 2011)

Patches, I would not allow anyone who had no statutory right of entry to enter my property to 'inspect' anything!
I have a statutary (sorry spelling gone to pot!) duty to assess people who are considered to be mentaly ill, there are many rules and regulations in place to regulate this (as there should be!) I must follow the legislation in both letter and spirit, to the extent that if I feel that someone does not have the capacity to agree to allow me to enter their propery, then I must apply to the court for a warrant to enter, take a police officer with me when I do enter and an assessment must be carried out within a strict time frame. I think that is as it should be. I am aware that RSPCA inspectors leave 'improvement' notices, interview people 'under caution' etc. None of this has any legal standing AT ALL and appears to me to be used to intimidate people. For this and other reasons, I would not allow an RSPCA inspector to enter my property. That's before we get to the patronising tone so many seem to feel is appropriate!


----------



## Patches (15 January 2011)

I wasn't suggesting they had a statutory right of entry. When they were called to reports of us preventing a pony from eating, I invited them on to the property, without any prior appointment, and happily showed them around to see Dinker in his greenguard muzzle. I saw no reason to become defensive of obstructive as I felt they were acting upon a genuine, if ill placed, concern by a member of the public. 

They were happy and we giggled about the ignorance of some folk to think the grazing muzzle was some sort of torture device and I've never seen them since. 

Part of the issue here, I think, is that the OP is a little tiny bit embarrassed by the mud and has genuine concerns that the RSPCA are going to berate her for it. I understand that...we've all looked at our fields at some point during the year and said to ourselves, in a despairing tone "Look at the state of it!"

In an ideal world our horses would never have to step foot in a single drop of mud, but this isn't an ideal world and the RSPCA have to accept that...or be made to accept that. 

As I said in an earlier post, I honestly believe the RSPCA are just checking these horses are checked on and hayed daily, to make sure they don't start dropping off now the weather has made such an impact on the footing.

I used to work within the Mental Health Sector as well. I was part of the care team coordinating and implementing CPA packages (although I wouldn't for a second think they're called that now...it was 12 years ago) for clients returning to live in the community. I totally sympathise with the red tape you face. 

The problem is that so many of us become hostile because precedents have been set which leave us feeling paranoid when a cloud, however small, of suspicion falls over us. I truly believe this situation will be remedied with the minimal of fuss for the OP and she will end up wondering what all the hoo-har was about.


----------



## Zebedee (15 January 2011)

I am now at the stage where I think the OP needs to get over herself & stop acting as if her horses were going to be taken from her.

Someone CARED enough to express concern. Locals near Spindles Farm knew what was going on there, but no one rang & reported it. Do all of you who think the RSPCA have no business leaving a note for the OP think JG should have been left alone by the 'interferring busybodies too?
My horses are in fields with varying degrees of mud, especially around the gateways. if anyone was concerned I'd take great pride in inviting them in, taking the rugs off & showing them how good they look, because to be quite frank they're a credit to me, but I can understand if someone looked in at the worst of my fields they might be concerned.

OP - what would you do if you saw horses in a field with nothing but mud, & as far as you could see no shelter or food? Would you just carry on, & congratulate yourself for not interferring? Would you assume things were ok as they are with your own horses?
If that is the case then shame on you. If it isn't then surely you must appreciate that whoever did make the report was acting in good faith, & in what they thought was in the best interests of your horses.


----------



## Natch (16 January 2011)

sussexbythesea said:



			Alphamare - I expect Jamie Gray said the exact same thing.
		
Click to expand...

Sussexbythesea sums up everything perfectly. Nobody is accusing Alphamare of torture and neglect. But surely one can see that shouting and ranting and raving isn't going to get you anywhere, and isn't really justified if we want to protect horses all over the UK from neglect.

I have a friend who works as a field inspector for a different animal welfare charity.


They attend every report - anything else risks a welfare case slipping through the net.
They also leave a calling card, and attempt to get in touch with the owner - regardless of how silly the reason for call out is. *Anything else risks a welfare case slipping through the net.*

Think about it from their point of view for one minute. They didn't know how deep or expansive the mud was without going to look. It sounds as if they may well not have been able to see your horses (at least close-up), and they probably couldn't see the hay and water, and therefore couldn't confirm if the horses were being turned out onto that field without adequate food and water. *If they had left at this point not knowing, they would have failed in their purpose of animal welfare.*

Do you think that welfare organisations have no right to inspect animals and to follow up leads with the animal's owner? Where does that leave us? In a country where a small minority of people could get away with some pretty horrific abuse and neglect I'd say. 

To be fair, all this ranting prior to speaking to them - you hadn't got a CLUE if they were going to laugh it off with you and apologise for wasting your time, or jump in with both feet and try to seize your horses.

Someone who is a conscientious owner has nothing to be concerned about, so why waste your energy getting angry about it?


----------



## Ashf (16 January 2011)

If I considered reporting horses in a field on welfare issues, the RSPCA would come very far down on the list.

They have always appeared more interested in fundraising and self promotion than training their inspectors on Equine matters.


----------



## suzi (16 January 2011)

I'd be in trouble then!!

Our land is very poorly draining clay.  I've got about 2 acres split into a v small paddock, a main field and a third 'patch' up between the stables and the sandschool that's about the same size as our small paddock.

The patch up by the stables is used in the winter and is just bare manky mud.  They have trees to shelter under and also a field shelter that we leave some shavings in so they can go into the dry if they want to (they rarely seem to bother).

No grass whatsoever but they are fed haylage when they go out in the mornings.  They are out from around 8am to about 4pm.

They'll go out in the small paddock with some grass when it starts to dry out and then once it's totally dry they'll get the use of the main field.

Not ideal but it's the only way we can make our land work.  Though I am hoping to find some more grazing for them soon as my hay bill is massive!

Mine muddy field is right by the road so hopefully people won't poke their noses in!!!


----------

